# medieval classical music of Malta?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Maltta is an odd place a flux of different culture were there from phoenicians to italian to arabic, so i guess there music most be rich in exotic sonority, it's most sound abit odd...

I wonder what king of music was produce there something else than music of knight of malta.
Would like to mention i dont have maltese friends so i can't ask them and music research on google would be tedious?

:tiphat:


----------

